# Gwen Stefani - wax figure is unveiled at Madame Tussad's in New York City 8.12.2011 x8 Update



## beachkini (10 Dez. 2011)

(8 Dateien, 5.057.715 Bytes = 4,823 MiB)


----------



## Q (12 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Gwen Stefani - wax figure is unveiled at Madame Tussad's in New York City 8.12.2011 x8*

liebevoll modelliert  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (12 Dez. 2011)

*AW: Gwen Stefani - wax figure is unveiled at Madame Tussad's in New York City 8.12.2011 x8*

wunderbar, danke


----------



## Shiftypowers (28 Dez. 2014)

*AW: Gwen Stefani - wax figure is unveiled at Madame Tussad's in New York City 8.12.2011 x8*

WOW!!!!!!!! :thx:


----------



## Nafets86 (20 Jan. 2017)

*AW: Gwen Stefani - wax figure is unveiled at Madame Tussad's in New York City 8.12.2011 x8*

da war ich auch schonmal


----------



## Mike150486 (22 Feb. 2018)

*Gwen Stefani - Wax Figure is unveiled at Madame Tussad's (New York City, 08.12.2011) 8x HQ Update*

*Reupload x2*



 

​


----------

